
Not only Android, Windows 10 Mobile Build 10240 packs Linux core files too - weinzierl
http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/not-only-android-windows-10-mobile-build-10240-packs-linux-core-files-too/
======
weinzierl
The article claims that there is a file named LXCore.sys in
C:\windows\system32\drivers which contains the following strings

    
    
        initrd=/initrd.img root=/dev/ram0 rw androidboot.hardware=hyperv console=tty0 console=ttyS0 video=hyperv_fb:1024×768 BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel
        Linux version 3.4.0-Microsoft (Microsoft@Microsoft.com) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 31 14:42:53 PST 2014

